# Pseudoaneurysm Repair code? Challenge...



## lporter (Aug 30, 2011)

Patient developed a hemtoma on the left frontal parietal region (hx of falling). 

Preop dx: left scalp pseudoaneurysm

Procedure: After the incision was made directly over the hematoma, I immediately identified the pseudoaneurysm and was able to enucleate (remove) it. Then the very small artery was ligated using 3-0 suture. 

?? Please, does anyone have any clue as to what cpt code this could possibly be?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 12, 2011)

*This is a puzzler*

Well, I first thought of 10140 ... but he's not really doing an I&D of the hematoma.

The only other option I see is CPT 17999 - UNLSITED Procedure, skin, mucous membrane and subcutanerous tissue.  (And I'd base my fee on 10140.)

Hope that helps

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

